# Anyone know??



## bigham45 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey everyone. 

I really enjoy this site, but I am mainly a wind band player/director. I am wondering if anyone here may know of an equally awesome forum for wind band discussions and what-not. I really enjoy learning more and more about the orchestral repertoires, but I would also like to have a place to learn more about the wind and symphonic band areas.

So...anyone have any ideas or suggestions?? Would be greatly appreciated!! 




TB


----------



## bigham45 (Apr 26, 2010)

Bueller....Bueller...

Anyone? Anyone?

Lol.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

I can't answer your question regarding wind band, however, I have to ask if you know Vincent Persichetti's *Pageant*? Its a fun piece of music...


----------



## bigham45 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, I know that piece. I have not played or conducted it, but I have heard it many times! It's a very good piece when performed well, but it's not one of my favorites.

If you like that one, check out *Colonial Song* by Percy Grainger. It's a beautiful piece and reminds me of *Pagent*. Obviously, not the same work, but for some reason they remind me of each other.


----------

